# Ryzen 5 5600X or keep i5 8600K



## joshmandog (6 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I just need some help deciding whether I should purchase the ryzen 5 5600X (or even upgrade more than that) or to overclock by current i5 8600K to maybe 5GHz. If I were to overclock I'd need to purchase a better cpu cooler and if I were to go the way of the 5600X I would have to buy a new motherboard on top of the cpu/

I'm mainly just wondering what would give me greater performance (mainly for gaming with a rx 6800 either 1080p but probably 1440p)

Thanks for the help


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

See here for a comparison: UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X vs Intel Core i5-8600K


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

The 8600k 6c/6t is basically a non-HT 8700k 6c/12t. 8086k is more or less a slightly ramped up 8700k. AMD's 5600x is like a super-turbo 8700k (performance wise). If I were in your situation since you already have the DDR4 memory I would look for a used (in good condition) 8700k or 9900k or take the plunge with a decent B550 and get either a 5600 (vanilla)/5600x or 5700x/5800x.


----------

